# Real-Bale: è ormai fatta 90 milioni + Coentrao



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, l'accordo tra Bale ed il Real è imminente. Il giocatore gallese non parteciperà all'amichevole contro il Monaco. L'accordo dovrebbe arrivare per 90 milioni di euro + Coentrao, valutato 30 milioni per un totale di 120 milioni di euro. Bale sarà il giocatore più costoso del Real (superato Ronaldo con 94) ma non solo, anche dell'intera storia del panorama calcistico mondiale.


----------



## danyaj87 (2 Agosto 2013)

Comunque roba da matti.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2013)

Robe da pazzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Il Real poi... come se ne avesse bisogno.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

C'è da dire che in Spagna due squadre fanno mercato a spese delle altre 18 ecco come funziona. La Liga è monopolizzata da Barca e Real, guarda caso tutte le medie e basse squadra non stanno facendo neanche un degno mercato, anzi hanno perso tutti i loro pezzi. Negredo, Soldado,LoLrente, Isco, Illaramendi, Falcao....


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Follia pura, Bale non vale manco mezzo Ronaldo.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Cifre totalmente folli.
Ci sarà una pressione fortissima su Bale.
Per questa cifra, non si può permettere nemmeno di fare discretamente bene, perché sarebbe già un fallimento.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

Come ha detto [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] 

Tutti i giocatori che sono stati pagati a prezzi "folli" venivano comunque da stagione/i importanti o comunque avevano vinto qualcosa.

Bale è forte, ma onestamente fare un anno col Tottocoso raggiungere El non vincere nulla, la valutazione è di una follia pura.

Affare del totocoso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Cifre totalmente folli.
> Ci sarà una pressione fortissima su Bale.
> Per questa cifra, non si può permettere nemmeno di fare discretamente bene, perché sarebbe già un fallimento.



già...io infatti questi prezzi li spenderei soltanto per i numeri 1 affermati...infatti per Ronaldo sono stati spesi benissimo
Bale lo vedo nella stessa situazione di Neymar...tutti e 2 con pressioni enormi senza aver mai giocato in una grande squadra


----------



## Sesfips (2 Agosto 2013)

Ciao ragazzi
dico la mia: Bale l'ho visto giocare dal vivo (Inter - Tottenham 4-3, dove fece una tripletta) e vi posso assicurare che è un giocatore fuori dal comune, un assoluto fuoriclasse, a mio parere non come Messi e Ronaldo, forse un gradino più in basso.
Da solo è in grado di cambiare completamente una squadra e fare la differenza. Per me li vale tutti quei soldi, il Real fa un salto in avanti enorme, gigantesco.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che in Spagna due squadre fanno mercato a spese delle altre 18 ecco come funziona. La Liga è monopolizzata da Barca e Real, guarda caso tutte le medie e basse squadra non stanno facendo neanche un degno mercato, anzi hanno perso tutti i loro pezzi. Negredo, Soldado,LoLrente, Isco, Illaramendi, Falcao....



Ti basta guardare la nazionale:

Albiol - Napoli
Alcantara - Bayern
Azpilicueta - Chelsea
Cazorla - Arsenal
De Gea - United
Garcia - City
LLorente - Giuve
Martinez - Bayern
Mata - Chelsea
Monreal - Arsenal
Navas - City
Negredo - City
Reina - Napoli
Silva - City
Soldado - Spurs
Torres - Chelsea

16 giocatori nel giro della nazionale che giocano all'estero, sono tantissimi, significa sicuramente che esporti bene perché hai buoni giocatori, ma significa anche che se non fanno i titolari nel barsà o nel Real, nessun’altra squadra spagnola può tenersi un nazionale.


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi
> dico la mia: Bale l'ho visto giocare dal vivo (Inter - Tottenham 4-3, dove fece una tripletta) e vi posso assicurare che è un giocatore fuori dal comune, un assoluto fuoriclasse, a mio parere non come Messi e Ronaldo, forse un gradino più in basso.
> Da solo è in grado di cambiare completamente una squadra e fare la differenza. Per me li vale tutti quei soldi, il Real fa un salto in avanti enorme, gigantesco.


120 milioni? Non scherziamo, dai. Non ne vale più di 50


----------



## vota DC (2 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Follia pura, Bale non vale manco mezzo Ronaldo.



Da solo no, ma con batcaverna inclusa....


----------



## Sesfips (2 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> 120 milioni? Non scherziamo, dai. Non ne vale più di 50



Magari non 120, ma se Negredo o quella gente lì ne vale 30, non vedo perchè Bale, assoluto campione, non possa valerne 70/80.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Agosto 2013)

peccato ero sicuro che Galliani stesse per rilanciare


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ti basta guardare la nazionale:
> 
> Albiol - Napoli
> Alcantara - Bayern
> ...



Sì ma tanto la nazionale spagnola è costituita dall'asse Real/Farca, puoi avere fenomeni ovunque ma avranno sempre la priorità i giocatori delle due squadra che si giocano la liga. Martinez per esempio è un grandissimo giocatore, dovrebbe stare al posto di Bousquest e ci starebbe benissimo, ma non sarà mai titolare perchè è del Barca che è la priorità. L'Italia sarà pure un campionato mediocre (io penso di no) ma se in Spagna due fanno da capi, in premier league i giocatori inglesi fanno pena e vengono ormai preferiti gli stranieri (specialmente spagnoli) alla fine la Serie A sta lavorando bene in quanto i giocatori Italia all'estero sono pochi, e se ci vanno dopo un anno vogliono tornare in serie A.
Chiuso ot


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì ma tanto la nazionale spagnola è costituita dall'asse Real/Farca, puoi avere fenomeni ovunque ma avranno sempre la priorità i giocatori delle due squadra che si giocano la liga. Martinez per esempio è un grandissimo giocatore, dovrebbe stare al posto di Bousquest e ci starebbe benissimo, ma non sarà mai titolare perchè è del Barca che è la priorità. L'Italia sarà pure un campionato mediocre (io penso di no) ma se in Spagna due fanno da capi, in premier league i giocatori inglesi fanno pena e vengono ormai preferiti gli stranieri (specialmente spagnoli) alla fine la Serie A sta lavorando bene in quanto i giocatori Italia all'estero sono pochi, e se ci vanno dopo un anno vogliono tornare in serie A.
> Chiuso ot



quoto tutto tifo'o


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2013)

Fortissimo davvero, più di Neymar! Ma 120 mln...................


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Agosto 2013)

Ste cifre sono veramente ridicole, contenti loro


----------



## pennyhill (2 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì ma tanto la nazionale spagnola è costituita dall'asse Real/Farca, puoi avere fenomeni ovunque ma avranno sempre la priorità i giocatori delle due squadra che si giocano la liga. Martinez per esempio è un grandissimo giocatore, dovrebbe stare al posto di Bousquest e ci starebbe benissimo, ma non sarà mai titolare perchè è del Barca che è la priorità. L'Italia sarà pure un campionato mediocre (io penso di no) ma se in Spagna due fanno da capi, in premier league i giocatori inglesi fanno pena e vengono ormai preferiti gli stranieri (specialmente spagnoli) alla fine la Serie A sta lavorando bene in quanto i giocatori Italia all'estero sono pochi, e se ci vanno dopo un anno vogliono tornare in serie A.
> Chiuso ot



In realtà volevo dire un'altra cosa, che centra nulla con i blocchi in nazionale, ma lasciamo stare.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Agosto 2013)

Cifra veramente assurda


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2013)

ne vale poco più della metà,ma comunque è fortissimo. occhio che potrebbe anche giocare terzino e formare un asse con ronaldo sulla sinistra  prenderebbe fuoco la fascia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2013)

prendere bale e usarlo terzino dopo averlo pagato 110 milioni(per me coentrao ne vale 20 al massimo) è follia.
Che siano 110 o 120 è comunque follia..non ha senso. Se il tottenham lo vendeva a 70 ci andava già bene.
Onore a loro comunque,pollo il real ma bravi anche loro a venderlo.

E comunque per non dimenticare,jankulovski+15 milioni


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Agosto 2013)

Pazzia estrema, da manicomio. Non ho parole.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ne vale poco più della metà,ma comunque è fortissimo. occhio che potrebbe anche giocare terzino e formare un asse con ronaldo sulla sinistra  prenderebbe fuoco la fascia.





DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> prendere bale e usarlo terzino dopo averlo pagato 110 milioni(per me coentrao ne vale 20 al massimo) è follia.
> Che siano 110 o 120 è comunque follia..non ha senso. Se il tottenham lo vendeva a 70 ci andava già bene.
> Onore a loro comunque,pollo il real ma bravi anche loro a venderlo.
> 
> E comunque per non dimenticare,jankulovski+15 milioni



Credo che lo piazzeranno sulla trequarti, al massimo esterno a destra. Impossibile dirottare 120 milioni sull'esterno di difesa, d'altronde non è neanche il suo ruolo.


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2013)

se spendi 120 mil per un terzino sei un lesionato vero, in realtà sono lesionati a prescindere ma vabbè. 

Più che altro questi l'anno prossimo avranno Marcelo a sinistra che di fatto è un'ala aggiunta e quei due in avanti che sono probabilmente i due giocatori più forti al mondo nella transizione offensiva. Bombole ad ossigeno a go go per chi ci giocherà contro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2013)

più che altro...suarez non si è ancora piazzato...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> se spendi 120 mil per un terzino sei un lesionato vero, in realtà sono lesionati a prescindere ma vabbè.
> 
> Più che altro questi l'anno prossimo avranno Marcelo a sinistra che di fatto è un'ala aggiunta e quei due in avanti che sono probabilmente i due giocatori più forti al mondo nella transizione offensiva. Bombole ad ossigeno a go go per chi ci giocherà contro.



certo che Perez quando si mette in testa di prendere un giocatore, lo prende e basta...è il Presidente che vorrei...magari è inferiore al Berlusconi dei primi anni 90, però anche lui prende chi vuole

cmq Real, Barca e Bayern sono sempre più forti...squadre veramente illegali


----------



## Snake (2 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> più che altro...suarez non si è ancora piazzato...



Stai a vedere che mo se piglia proprio il totocoso


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Agosto 2013)

cifra folle, praticamente lo pagano una 30ina di milioni + Coentrao, dato che il napoli gli ha fornito i restanti 60 milioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cifra folle, praticamente lo pagano una 30ina di milioni + Coentrao, dato che il napoli gli ha fornito i restanti 60 milioni.



eh ma i 60 di Isco e Illaramendi? sono sempre 90 milioni


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cifra folle, praticamente lo pagano una 30ina di milioni + Coentrao, dato che il napoli gli ha fornito i restanti 60 milioni.



Però ne hanno spesi 75 per isco,illaramendi e carvajal 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Stai a vedere che mo se piglia proprio il totocoso



Dubito,lui vuole un top club,a questo punto rimane al liverpool poi hanno già preso soldado a 30 milioni


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sì ma tanto la nazionale spagnola è costituita dall'asse Real/Farca, puoi avere fenomeni ovunque ma avranno sempre la priorità i giocatori delle due squadra che si giocano la liga. Martinez per esempio è un grandissimo giocatore, dovrebbe stare al posto di Bousquest e ci starebbe benissimo, ma non sarà mai titolare perchè è del Barca che è la priorità. L'Italia sarà pure un campionato mediocre (io penso di no) ma se in Spagna due fanno da capi, in premier league i giocatori inglesi fanno pena e vengono ormai preferiti gli stranieri (specialmente spagnoli) alla fine la Serie A sta lavorando bene in quanto i giocatori Italia all'estero sono pochi, e se ci vanno dopo un anno vogliono tornare in serie A.
> Chiuso ot



Anche se martinez e piu forte di busquets e logico fare giocare quest'ultimo.
Avere un centrocampo che e composto interamente di giocatori titolari della stessa squadra e un enorme vantaggio...
cosi come e logico se prandelli schiera una difesa tutta juventina...

Si conoscono a memoria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Agosto 2013)

Se vuoi andarti a prendere il più forte giocatore della Premier,strappandolo ad una squadra ricca,devi aprire il portafogli.
Acquistone del Real,che si ritrova due top 5 al Mondo,nonchè i due più forti esterni offensivi del pianeta.C'è da piangere se ti ritrovi davanti ad un contropiede guidato da Cr7 e Bale,magari con Isco o Ozil ad imbeccarli...


----------



## Canonista (2 Agosto 2013)

Manco a Fifa una rosa così...


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Agosto 2013)

Sarà forte quanto si vuole ma 120 milioni per un giocatore è follia pura. In relazione poi al momento non certo dei più rosei che si sta vivendo nel mondo, in Spagna soprattutto, lo è ancora di più.

Poi avessero preso, che ne so, Clark Kent, pure pure. Ma è pur sempre "'nu cristiano" eh...


----------



## sion (2 Agosto 2013)

troppi soldi,non li vale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] fammi la formazione del Real


----------



## Van The Man (2 Agosto 2013)

Ha detto bene Wenger: joke. Solita dimostrazione di opulenza madrilena


----------



## pennyhill (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] fammi la formazione del Real



Seguendo le indicazioni del precampionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Seguendo le indicazioni del precampionato.


Beh, cavolo... forse è arrivato il momento della _desima_. Così avrebbero anche risolto il problema dell'abbondanza a centrocampo.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Spero per Carletto che possa vincerla.

Però a Madrid sono pazzi. E' follia una roba del genere per Bale.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Seguendo le indicazioni del precampionato.



Pretendo il prestito gratuito di uno a random dei loro panchinari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Pretendo il prestito gratuito di uno a random dei loro panchinari.


Kakà


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà



Benzema, Khedira e Xabi Alonso. Carlo è milanista nel DNA e FFlorendino è un amico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Benzema, Khedira e Xabi Alonso. Carlo è milanista nel DNA e FFlorendino è un amico


Non facciamo sgarbi all'amico Florentino


----------



## rossovero (3 Agosto 2013)

Se Coentrao vale 30 milioni, Bale 120 li vali tutti...


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi
> dico la mia: Bale l'ho visto giocare dal vivo (Inter - Tottenham 4-3, dove fece una tripletta) e vi posso assicurare che è un giocatore fuori dal comune, un assoluto fuoriclasse, a mio parere non come Messi e Ronaldo, forse un gradino più in basso.
> Da solo è in grado di cambiare completamente una squadra e fare la differenza. Per me li vale tutti quei soldi, il Real fa un salto in avanti enorme, gigantesco.



Mi ricordo di quella partita, Bale giocava praticamente da solo e quasi riusciva a far pareggiare la partita al Tottenham. Non discuto il valore del giocatore, sarei completamente pazzo. Sono d'accordo che sia un grandissimo, ma 120 milioni di € per me non li vale nemmeno Messi. Finora ha giocato nel Tottenham, con tutto il rispetto, ora giocherà nel Real Madrid con l'enorme peso di essere il giocatore più pagato della storia. Certo, se si paragona quanto ha sborsato il Barcellona per Neymar allora ci potrebbe anche stare, ma sono completamente fuori mercato anche i 57 milioni per il brasiliano, IMHO.

- - - Updated - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Benzema, Khedira e Xabi Alonso. Carlo è milanista nel DNA e FFlorendino è un amico



Se proprio dobbiamo prendere uno "scarto" del Real, punterei su Xabi Str... ehm Alonso 
Khedira credo che se lo prenda Mou Mou.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Dai con sti soldi facessero la mega offertona per Ljajic.


----------



## sion (3 Agosto 2013)

xabi alonso a noi in prestito? sarebbe oro colato per noi anche a 32 anni


----------



## walter 22 (3 Agosto 2013)

Cifre folli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Seguendo le indicazioni del precampionato.



roba immonda...i 2 di centrocampo vi piacciono? Illaramendi e Modric? con tutti quei soldi potevano prendersi Vidal


----------



## robs91 (3 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Seguendo le indicazioni del precampionato.



Troppi galli nel pollaio?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Troppi galli nel pollaio?



no...alla fine di Top Player attaccanti ci sono solo Ronaldo e Bale...Isco e Ozil sono centrocampisti offensivi


----------



## robs91 (3 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no...alla fine di Top Player attaccanti ci sono solo Ronaldo e Bale...Isco e Ozil sono centrocampisti offensivi



boh io ho sempre molti dubbi sui dream team....Chiaro sulla carta non ce n'è per nessuno,ma non è detto che si riesca a trovare l'armonia perfetta...Chissà,magari fra un anno qualcuno chiederà la cessione

Cmq Isco per me è un potenziale top player e non scordiamoci Benzema e Di Maria in panchina...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> boh io ho sempre molti dubbi sui dream team....Chiaro sulla carta non ce n'è per nessuno,ma non è detto che si riesca a trovare l'armonia perfetta...Chissà,magari fra un anno qualcuno chiederà la cessione
> 
> Cmq Isco per me è un potenziale top player e non scordiamoci Benzema e Di Maria in panchina...



io dicevo in attacco...poi chiaro che sono tutti e 11 dei Top Player


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2013)

di maria secondo me parte,così come uno tra xabi e khedira(se non entrambi)...e con quei soldi potrebbero prendere suarez...


----------



## 4312 (3 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Seguendo le indicazioni del precampionato.


Veramente Illarramendi è stato schierato in una sola amichevole e sostituito dopo 30 minuti. Poi è sempre convocato ma mai schierato. 
Il giocatore d'interdizione che sembra titolare è Khedira. Ancelotti come suo sostituto usa Casemiro. Illaramendi al monento non lo vede proprio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2013)

infatti sto illaramendi mi è sembrato molto un capriccio della società...se poi prendono anche kondogbia dove lo mettono? visto che casemiro sta facendo anche molto bene nel precampionato


----------



## 4312 (3 Agosto 2013)

Kondogbia è un nome fatto dai giornali, ma al momento non si parla di trattative vere e proprie in stile Bale. Io credo che il Real andrà su di lui in caso di cessione di Khedira ( Mourinho lo vuole al Chelsea, è da sempre un suo fedelissimo).


----------



## pennyhill (3 Agosto 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Veramente Illarramendi è stato schierato in una sola amichevole e sostituito dopo 30 minuti. Poi è sempre convocato ma mai schierato.
> Il giocatore d'interdizione che sembra titolare è Khedira. Ancelotti come suo sostituto usa Casemiro. Illaramendi al monento non lo vede proprio.



Allora non avrei dovuto mettere anche Varane, Marcelo e altri.  Con indicazioni del precampionato non intendo certamente solo le formazioni titolari delle amichevoli. Ci sono indicazioni tattiche, articoli, dichiarazioni, situazioni di mercato, se uno Xabi Alonso ancora non rinnova, e nel frattempo Ancelotti dichiara di credere molto in Modric, o che vuole cambiare posizione a Cristiano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> roba immonda...i 2 di centrocampo vi piacciono? Illaramendi e Modric? con tutti quei soldi potevano prendersi Vidal


Illaramendi è una scommessa ma ha fatto vedere belle cose, Modric è fortissimo.


----------



## Livestrong (3 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Spero per Carletto che possa vincerla.
> 
> Però a Madrid sono pazzi. E' follia una roba del genere per Bale.



Fpf is coming


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è un nome fatto dai giornali, ma al momento non si parla di trattative vere e proprie in stile Bale. Io credo che il Real andrà su di lui in caso di cessione di Khedira ( Mourinho lo vuole al Chelsea, è da sempre un suo fedelissimo).



per me khedira potrebbe essere il colpo a sorpresa del dortmund...ma se il chelsea lo vuole probabilmente andrà li,sempre se non rmane


----------



## Sesfips (3 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi ricordo di quella partita, Bale giocava praticamente da solo e quasi riusciva a far pareggiare la partita al Tottenham. Non discuto il valore del giocatore, sarei completamente pazzo. Sono d'accordo che sia un grandissimo, ma 120 milioni di € per me non li vale nemmeno Messi. Finora ha giocato nel Tottenham, con tutto il rispetto, ora giocherà nel Real Madrid con l'enorme peso di essere il giocatore più pagato della storia. Certo, se si paragona quanto ha sborsato il Barcellona per Neymar allora ci potrebbe anche stare, ma sono completamente fuori mercato anche i 57 milioni per il brasiliano, IMHO.



Al ritorno ricordo che ci distrusse, la fascia dove giocava prendeva fuoco appena accellerava, pure Maicon fece una figura ridcola a confronto.
Comunque concordo sul fatto che 120 milioni siano troppi, però se penso ai prezzi folli di mercato di questi tempi, dove un Negredo viene pagato 30 milioni, allora Neymar e Bale, pur non avendo vinto ancora nulla in squadre importanti, possono tranquillamente valere 50/60 milioni.
Consideriamo pure che Bale, pur non essendo un attaccante puro, ha fatto 60 gol in carriera con i club, di cui 21 in 33 presenze lo scorso anno. 
Ripeto: secondo me il Real ha preso un autentico campione, facendo un salto di qualità pazzesco, poi, come sempre, sarà il campo a parlare.


----------



## Djici (3 Agosto 2013)

quindi ci hanno bruciato sul tempo 

maledette operazioni honda e ljajic


----------



## Snake (3 Agosto 2013)

Bale è un altro che si aggiungerà alla lista dei colpi mancati di fester


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Illaramendi è una scommessa ma ha fatto vedere belle cose, Modric è fortissimo.



si, ma visto che il Real è una squadra che vuole vincere ogni anno Campionato e Champions dovrebbe prendere Campioni già affermati...non era meglio Vidal di Illaramendi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si, ma visto che il Real è una squadra che vuole vincere ogni anno Campionato e Champions dovrebbe prendere Campioni già affermati...non era meglio Vidal di Illaramendi?


Non è che mo' con Illaramendi non vinceranno niente e con Vidal avrebbero vinto sicuramente tutto.


----------



## Doctore (3 Agosto 2013)

Ma il fpf non doveva far tremare le squadre d'europa??
Se spendi queste cifre non recuperi i soldi nemmeno vincendo 3 champions di fila...mah


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma il fpf non doveva far tremare le squadre d'europa??
> Se spendi queste cifre non recuperi i soldi nemmeno vincendo 3 champions di fila...mah



il real madrid quei soldi li fa in meno di un anno solo di guadagno puro, hanno delle entrate tali da poter spendere anche il triplo e non andare mai in rosso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è che mo' con Illaramendi non vinceranno niente e con Vidal avrebbero vinto sicuramente tutto.



ahahah non dico questo, però invece di mettere 120 milioni per Bale, potevano metterne 40-50 per Vidal o Thiago Silva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahahah non dico questo, però invece di mettere 120 milioni per Bale, potevano metterne 40-50 per Vidal o Thiago Silva


Siamo d'accordo sulla cifra esagerata per Bale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siamo d'accordo sulla cifra esagerata per Bale.



io la penso diversamente...perchè Illaramendi come hai detto te è una scommessa, Vidal una certezza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io la penso diversamente...perchè Illaramendi come hai detto te è una scommessa, Vidal una certezza


Sì ma fosse lui il problema, Illaramendi è la pedina di un mosaico che sembra davvero ben messo. Poi stiamo qui a discutere senza sapere se ci abbiano davvero pensato, magari la Juve lo ha blindato e quindi in questa sessione di mercato nessuno è stato capace di prenderlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì ma fosse lui il problema, Illaramendi è la pedina di un mosaico che sembra davvero ben messo. Poi stiamo qui a discutere senza sapere se ci abbiano davvero pensato, magari la Juve lo ha blindato e quindi in questa sessione di mercato nessuno è stato capace di prenderlo.



mmm con 50 milioni lo cacciavano a calci


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Fpf is coming



Ma non tanto per quello. Nei costi ci stanno. Ma secondo me è sproporzionato, e rischia di bloccare loro molto mercato.


----------



## Graxx (3 Agosto 2013)

forte è forte ed è anche molto giovane...ma 90 mln + coentrao che è costato un paio di anni fa 30 mln sono esagerati...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Agosto 2013)

sicuramente è una cifra esagerata,quel che è certo è che carletto avrà tante soluzioni nel reparto attaccanti-mezzepunte,con l'arrivo di bale ed isco


----------



## Dexter (4 Agosto 2013)

Casillas
Ramos T.Silva Varane Marcelo
Vidal Modric (Verratti)
Ozil Bale Ronaldo
Cavani (Luis Suarez,Falcao)

avrebbero potuto e dovuto fare una roba del genere imho. Illaramendi e Isco si son forti,però c'è gente migliore e più adatta ai loro obiettivi. poi non ho capito perchè cedono khedira che è uno dei migliori. gestione da matti,di calcio e soldi ne capiscono veramente poco a madrid.


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

se davano a galliani 100 mil di euro avrebbe fatto una squadra per vincere almeno 2 champions e giocartene altre 2/3.
Galliani sarebbe il dirigente giusto per il real non per questo milan.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Agosto 2013)

*Dalla Spagna sono convinti che Bale firmerà mercoledì il contratto con il Real Madrid*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2013)

Troppi soldi dai, è ridicola come cosa, per quanto forte possa essere è valutato più di Cristiano Ronaldo nell'anno del pallone d'oro


----------

